# Our Newest Family Member! Warning Very Cute!



## N-Tence (Aug 11, 2009)

*Our Newest Family Members! Warning Very Cute!*

Hello all, these are our newest additions:biggrin:. Mac & Hank are 3 week 6 day old Chocolate Labs. These are the first visits to the pond!!!!:smile:


The Pictures are of Father (Gator), Mother (Bailey), Baby (Mac) and Baby (Hank)!!!!


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

aww i miss the puppy stage....minus the crying at night haha


----------



## N-Tence (Aug 11, 2009)

I guess I've been lucky but I've never really had a problem with babies crying at night. :biggrin:


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

my pup lives indoors with me...ok i guess shes technically not a puppy anymore haha. when i got her, i did the crate thing so she learns to be a bit more dependent. she literally cried for 5-6 ours! it was insane! i still dont kno how i got through that stage =) AND...the crying stopped after about 6 hours because she always opened the crate somehow. darn those escape artist huskies.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:

I have a 6 and 1/2 year old yellow lab and a 4 year old chocolate lab. sweetest dogs ever! Those pups just make me want to get that third color haha! AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!:biggrin:


----------

